# Imploding Pakistan



## AWP (Apr 23, 2009)

You'd think this would garner more attention than it is.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/200904...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA3RhbGliYW5hZHZhbg--



> The move by Taliban-backed militants into the Buna district of northwestern Pakistan, closer than ever to Pakistan's capital of Islamabad, have prompted concerns both within the country and abroad that the nuclear-armed nation of 165 million is on the verge of inexorable collapse.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 23, 2009)

It's not going to be brought up to anyone's attention anytime soon, because that would mean that people of "great political import" would have to admit that they were quite wrong about the state of affairs there.  Until AQ has finally cooked a nuclear weapon off in someone's shopping center, they will not be treated like the threat they are by certain political figures.


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2009)

> The only solution, he said, was for the entire nation to accept Shari'a law in order to deprive the Taliban of their principal cause.



Brilliant!!! defeat them by giving them exactly what they want!!! :uhh:


----------



## JollyGreen (Apr 23, 2009)

Just wait until some Taliban fool even *CLAIMS* that he has a nuclear weapon in Pakistan....
Enter India, Stage right.
Just as the Israelis will not stand for a nuclear armed Iran, I dont think that India will stand for radicals with Nukes in their back yard.
That could get ugly.


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 23, 2009)

And my wife keeps asking why I keep buying food stocks and ammo!!

Damn, this is some scary times my friends! 

Be back soon, going to Gander Mountain and Sam's!


----------



## QC (Apr 23, 2009)

David Kilcullen who is mentioned in the article is an Aussie, and I read his precis recently. It's pretty grim reading. 

http://www.smh.com.au/world/warning...-of-collapse-within-months-20090412-a40u.html


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 23, 2009)

Ironis, Pakistan helped creat the Taliban, and will now fall to them.
Kharma is a bitch!


----------



## car (Apr 23, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Kharma is a bitch!



A cold, hard one.


----------



## Looon (Apr 24, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Ironis, Pakistan helped creat the Taliban, and will now fall to them.
> Kharma is a bitch!


Yep. India WILL NOT put up with it. If the Pakistan Govt falls, I would expect a full blown invasion by India. Couldn't blame them either.:uhh:


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 24, 2009)

Looon said:


> Yep. India WILL NOT put up with it. If the Pakistan Govt falls, I would expect a full blown invasion by India. Couldn't blame them either.:uhh:




Me neither, and if and when they do I hope they obliterate the shit out of that asshole of a country.


----------



## Looon (Apr 25, 2009)

This is just more proof that we are indeed into the third world war.:2c:


----------

